

Quake Live Goes Freemium - fizz972
http://bethblog.com/index.php/2010/08/06/id-introduces-two-quake-live-subcription-packages/

======
Groxx
> _The Pro Subscription, which can be purchased for $3.99 per month, billed
> annually, includes all of the premium subscription features as well as:

The ability to start your own game server, specify a server location,
determine the game mode and invite who you want to join you; [among other
primarily social perks]_ [Premium is 1/2 the cost]

Ouch. $50/year for the _capability_ to run my own server? Count me out.

Freemium is not a bad model. Users like it. It's _not_ an excuse to charge
_more_ , however.

~~~
austinshea
I do believe that they're offering the ability to allocate resources on their
servers.

I don't think that you have to pay, and then host a dedicated server.

~~~
earl
Yes, this. Note that this is a pretty big price and hassle savings over
renting your own server.

------
Fargren
"With the Pro Subscription, you can invite three friends with Standard level
memberships to play with you in any Premium level map" That's really good. It
means that four friends could divvy up the cost of the suscription, and one of
them could always invite whoever is available to the premium maps. As long as
they always want to play toghether, wich is common among friends playing the
same game, this seems like it would be quite easy, and even cheaper than the
Premium Suscription.

------
mhd
I'd pay a premium for a age 30+ server. That would apply for most multiplayer
games…

------
akadruid
actual announcement:

<http://www.quakelive.com/#news/site_news/22>

